# Generic blue top HGH



## UKRaven (Jan 8, 2007)

was just wondering if anyone had used the generic blue tops from china (191aa not 192) and what there thoughts are. They are alot cheaper than the branded hgh but is it worth it?


----------



## notbigenough (Apr 9, 2003)

Ive been using 2iu's at bed time. I have more energy, bodyfat is decreasing, skin looks healthier and I generally feel good. I'm not taking any other products


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

notbigenough said:


> Ive been using 2iu's at bed time. I have more energy, bodyfat is decreasing, skin looks healthier and I generally feel good. I'm not taking any other products


Man that sounds awesome


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i start using these tomorrow for a few weeks to see what they are like i will be doing 5iu's ed.

NotBigEnough how long have you been doing this to see these results??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes I have used them, had to stop last year due to joint pain at 10iu EOD, but have started again since the 1st Jan at 5iu EOD, and so far it is all good, (no pain).

I was very impressed with the results just before I had to stop, but that was the 1st time I ever used GH, so I cant compare it to any other.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Just started them on wednesday @ 5iu at night on training days.

Will let you know in a few weeks


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

on them too, lovin it!

5iu EOD and leaner/vascular/fuller etc etc


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

big pete said:


> on them too, lovin it!
> 
> 5iu EOD and leaner/vascular/fuller etc etc


So where the pics @ then Hmmmmmmmmmm:tongue10:


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes ive been using them at 4iu ed and am very impressed with the results. I have got some soreness in the knuckles though so I may try running them 5 on 2 off and see if that helps.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Yes ive been using them at 4iu ed and am very impressed with the results. I have got some soreness in the knuckles though so I may try running them 5 on 2 off and see if that helps.


Thats from dragging them on the floor when you walk you meathead roflmao!!!


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

How you doing lads?

Im on this forum to find out any good info on injurys.Im thinking of trying hgh to try and help with a shoulder injury do any of you think it will help?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no price discussions allowed


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

boxer2quick said:


> How you doing lads?
> 
> Im on this forum to find out any good info on injurys.Im thinking of trying hgh to try and help with a shoulder injury do any of you think it will help


GH did not help my tendon injuries at all, and ended up giving me more pain.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea agree i don't see any injury recovery from GH...


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

cheers for the advice lads,Im thinking of getting that cissus stuff now anyway,it sounds **** hot


----------



## willy p (Apr 10, 2012)

hey, i was wondering if you could PM me a well trusted website you use to buy the blue tops. It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Polishcanadian (Mar 12, 2014)

UKRaven said:


> was just wondering if anyone had used the generic blue tops from china (191aa not 192) and what there thoughts are. They are alot cheaper than the branded hgh but is it worth it?


Hey I ordered from a source in china and I was wondering if it was bunk or not. I was wondering if I could tell u in a private msg or something


----------



## Polishcanadian (Mar 12, 2014)

notbigenough said:


> Ive been using 2iu's at bed time. I have more energy, bodyfat is decreasing, skin looks healthier and I generally feel good. I'm not taking any other products


 Hey I ordered from a Chinese source I was wondering if it was legit. Is there anyway I can send u the name of it to ur email or something cuz I paid around 140 a kit. I am getting the cts but it's only if I. Lay down or sit a certain way. Doing 2 ius in he morn an 2 in evenin


----------

